# Sponsor



## Crystal1644 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to know if there is anyone who would be willing to be a sponsor? Because I've asked everyone I knew and now I don't have anyone. Is there someone who would be willing to be a sponsor for my husband?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crystal1644 said:


> I would like to know if there is anyone who would be willing to be a sponsor? Because I've asked everyone I knew and now I don't have anyone. Is there someone who would be willing to be a sponsor for my husband?


Crystal - a sponsor accepts financial responsibility for ten years. You can read up on the details on the Affidavit of support. Can you imagine a stranger to sign such a document and also disclose his finances?
Does you not have family, close friends? Read the application carefully he may be able to "sponsor" himself.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Crystal1644 said:


> I would like to know if there is anyone who would be willing to be a sponsor? Because I've asked everyone I knew and now I don't have anyone. Is there someone who would be willing to be a sponsor for my husband?





Hi and welcome to the forum.
Sponsor your husband for what??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> Sponsor your husband for what??


Affidavit of Support


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

twostep said:


> Affidavit of Support




I thought only a family member could do that!?
Why would a random person on a forum would commit themselves to 10 years of financial responsibility for someone they don't know ??.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> I thought only a family member could do that!?
> Why would a random person on a forum would commit themselves to 10 years of financial responsibility for someone they don't know ??.


USCIS - I-134, Affidavit of Support

Here is the link. It gives all the details. The relationship sponser/immigrant is irrelevant.


----------



## Crystal1644 (Oct 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, my mother wanted to help but she doesn't make enough and we don't have a lot friends and futhermore, they don't make enough money.


----------



## Crystal1644 (Oct 18, 2011)

So, basically all one has to worry about is 10 years of food stamps? Thats what the embassy told my husband. My husband didn't even know what that was till I told him! His papers were all excellent the lady said at the embassy but the sponsor didn't make enough


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crystal1644 said:


> So, basically all one has to worry about is 10 years of food stamps? Thats what the embassy told my husband. My husband didn't even know what that was till I told him! His papers were all excellent the lady said at the embassy but the sponsor didn't make enough


Food stamps are only part of it. The sponsor is financially responsible across the board. 
Have you looked into getting a co-sponsor? Did you read the link I sent you? Income does not mean wages only.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Errror after error .,.. its not for 10 years it can be far longer if the immigrant does not work 

An affidavit of support is legally enforceable; the sponsor's responsibility usually lasts until the family member or other individual either becomes a U.S. citizen, or can be credited with 40 quarters of work (usually 10 years). 

the I-134 is not legally enforcable 
the I-864 is... and is the required AOS affidavit


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Errror after error .,.. its not for 10 years it can be far longer if the immigrant does not work
> 
> An affidavit of support is legally enforceable; the sponsor's responsibility usually lasts until the family member or other individual either becomes a U.S. citizen, or can be credited with 40 quarters of work (usually 10 years).
> 
> ...


Please post legal links for those two statements. Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Please post legal links for those two statements. Thank you.


U.S. Department of State Foreign Affairs Manual Volume 9


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> U.S. Department of State Foreign Affairs Manual Volume 9


I am looking for a link.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> I am looking for a link.


google is your friend


----------



## Crystal1644 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can someone do both I-864 and I-134 together or not?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Crystal1644 said:


> Can someone do both I-864 and I-134 together or not?


The major difference between these two documents is the fact that an I-864 is filed in connection with an immigrant spouse visa application and an I-134 is filed in connection with a non-immigrant dual intent fiancee visa application (commonly referred to a K1 visa application


----------

